# Day vs Night Question



## metsfan4life (Jul 12, 2018)

So I am running the last of the crystal version I have. I got a bunch of powder DNP for future and for a few friends but wanted to run the last of the Crystal stuff before vacation. I know many prefer different methods and timing of taking the DNP, regardless of the type. What I have noticed is that I take 1 in the AM and 1 in the middle of the day and during the day, not too bad of a sweat. Now at night... its fugging awful. Legit wake up every hr (almost to the minute) to pee and wipe myself down. Now, I have tried taking them both at night.....same result. Tried taking both in the morning....same result. Anyone have any thoughts on why the hell DNP seems to make night sweats 10x worse compared to the day, especially given Im not moving around which I know increases it since every movement is increased difficulty. 5 more days....ugh

--Mets


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 12, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> So I am running the last of the crystal version I have. I got a bunch of powder DNP for future and for a few friends but wanted to run the last of the Crystal stuff before vacation. I know many prefer different methods and timing of taking the DNP, regardless of the type. What I have noticed is that I take 1 in the AM and 1 in the middle of the day and during the day, not too bad of a sweat. Now at night... its fugging awful. Legit wake up every hr (almost to the minute) to pee and wipe myself down. Now, I have tried taking them both at night.....same result. Tried taking both in the morning....same result. Anyone have any thoughts on why the hell DNP seems to make night sweats 10x worse compared to the day, especially given Im not moving around which I know increases it since every movement is increased difficulty. 5 more days....ugh
> 
> --Mets



 Well when you're moving around or even sitting down, the majority of your body has air flow to cool you down.

 when you're sleeping producing high amounts of internal body heat body, laying in one stationary place blocking roughly half your body from escaping its own heat and factor in someone laying next to you and their body heat traveling to you.  I can only imagine that's why.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Well when you're moving around or even sitting down, the majority of your body has air flow to cool you down.
> 
> when you're sleeping producing high amounts of internal body heat body, laying in one stationary place blocking roughly half your body from escaping its own heat and factor in someone laying next to you and their body heat traveling to you.  I can only imagine that's why.



Hmm good thought. Maybe I need to invest in a hammock mattress! Tonight... we try sleeping sitting up to potentially help.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2018)

You aren't gonna solve this problem

All you can do it keep a stack of towels next to you and swap em out a couple times thru the night.


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 12, 2018)

Try magnesium for some reason this helps me with night sweats on the tren..... maybe help you on DNP idk as cheep as it might be worth trying it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 12, 2018)

My question is why in the hell would you run a dnp cycle in July. That’s asking for trouble.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You aren't gonna solve this problem
> 
> All you can do it keep a stack of towels next to you and swap em out a couple times thru the night.



yeah pretty much what i am doing. except on the couch 



Chillinlow said:


> Try magnesium for some reason this helps me with night sweats on the tren..... maybe help you on DNP idk as cheep as it might be worth trying it.



thanks sir! I got a few days left so may have to wait till next time but def will try it out!



Tren4Life said:


> My question is why in the hell would you run a dnp cycle in July. That’s asking for trouble.



Want me to add to it?...Also running Tren. but tren doesnt give me any negative sides, never has. DNP really the only negative on anything I've ever run. Ran DNP each of the past 3 Julys lolz


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 15, 2018)

picked up some Magnesium for kicks the other day.

Good god tho... always hungry on this go around, more so than normal. eating the hell out of apples and carrots to avoid ruining it.

Thinking adding 1 more day Monday. figure that will give me coming off and out of it clearing by the weekend. as much water as ive had to drink, figure water weight should be gone by 24th/25th? vacation is 28th so thats what im aiming for. thoughts?


----------



## Trump (Jul 15, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> picked up some Magnesium for kicks the other day.
> 
> Good god tho... always hungry on this go around, more so than normal. eating the hell out of apples and carrots to avoid ruining it.
> 
> Thinking adding 1 more day Monday. figure that will give me coming off and out of it clearing by the weekend. as much water as ive had to drink, figure water weight should be gone by 24th/25th? vacation is 28th so thats what im aiming for. thoughts?




sibutramine was a life saver for me for hunger, took 15mg in the afternoon as evening was when i was most hungry and it worked a treat


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 15, 2018)

Trump said:


> sibutramine was a life saver for me for hunger, took 15mg in the afternoon as evening was when i was most hungry and it worked a treat



I'll have to look into for next go around. never really heard of it.


----------

